# Dana White - Brian Stann is "on his way to superstardom"



## burdy (May 22, 2011)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/23824/ufc...-plan-to-title-boss-predicts-superstardom.mma













> UFC 130 winner Brian Stann on two-year title plan, boss predicts superstardom
> by John Morgan on Jun 01, 2011 at 4:30 pm ET
> If you're looking to notch a victory over fast-rising UFC middleweight contender Brian Stann (11-3 MMA, 5-2 UFC), you might be best served by acting quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd put money on Stann being the next big thing. The guy is golden.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

I never really liked the way he has been promoted. I guess I just don't fall for the whole "All American War Hero" thing they're doing. But I can't look past his fighting abilities. He'll probably end up being a good contender sooner or later.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I like Stann alot. I cant see him ever being champion, but he will defo be a contender.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think stann can become champ with silva there, maybe when silva is 38 its a possibility. But aside from being a champ, his marketing ability is high due to the fact he was a solider. I do thing there is enough villains at 185 his stock will automatically increase. You got silva,sonnen,bisping you match anyone of those guys with stann his stock will increase.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

nah he doesn't have the style to beat Anderson. I think he would even lose to Okami, Bisping or Vitor. But yes, he's definitely a legit top 10er now.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I think if they were to put him against Bisping at some point that would be a MASSIVE seller.

They'd bill it as the War hero against the British guy nobody likes.

I think Bisping takes it in a FOTN though.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Stann vs Bisping coching TUF kinda makes more sense than Bisping vs Miller.


----------



## OasisSupersonic (May 25, 2011)

Killstarz said:


> They'd bill it as the War hero against the British guy nobody likes.


It almost sounds like something you'd see in the WWE.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

No Dana you want him to be a superstar, he doesn't have the skills for it though. He is a decent (not great, decent) striker, good chin, big for his weight class. His BJJ and wrestling are totally unremarkable. Sound familiar? If you want to know where Stann's career will end up check out Dan Hardy. They are about the same level skill wise. Stann might end up with a title shot for the same reason Hardy did, because they find him extremely marketable and Silva will have beaten basically everyone else but he is not a top 5 guy. Probably not even top 10. 

And I don't want to hear about beating Santiago making him top 10, Santiago was NEVER a freaking top 10 guy. Just because some website somewhere made a stupid decision and ranked Santiago top 10 doesn't mean I have to believe it.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Jesus the Stann doubters in here are nuts. I don't like Stann (lol alpha male army guy omg) but the dude is a monster and he's learning at an unbearable rate. He was so crisp and on against Jorge, I think he would have beat 95% of middleweights that night.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Stann is one of the few that made a drop in weight classes - 205 -> 185, but doesn't look like he's suuffering from that at all.

He managed to keep his power and that's a big plus for him.
I would say that is one of his biggest weapons: his power.

Santiago is knows for not having the best chins in the game.
But...
Leben is a guy who can take a lot of punishement. And Stann took him out in devastating fashion.

He is improving at a fast pace and with Greg Jackson as the game plan architect, Stann could be a major force in the very close future.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

AmdM said:


> Stann vs Bisping coching TUF kinda makes more sense than Bisping vs Miller.


^
I agree with this.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

OasisSupersonic said:


> It almost sounds like something you'd see in the WWE.


A big part of the UFC promotion looks like that, WWE only with "real" fighting. That whole TUF show is a soap opera with supposedly adult fighters who behave like teenage cheerleaders when they interact...

As for Stann, I'm in the ranks of those who doubt that he will become MMA MW's next superstar, at least fighting-wise (he surely is marketable in the US with all that war hero talk). He seems to be a good workhorse and he has quite some power, but in my eyes he lacks natural talent. It looks like he is too dependent on what his trainers tell him (maybe the soldier attitude of taking orders) and isn't really creative himself. I like that he isn't much of a trashtalker so far though, but that doesn't make a difference in the octagon. He may be at the bottom of the top10 and may touch the top5 with his work ethic, but I doubt it will be more in the longterm.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Superstardom? lol Yea right. He never has anything actually INTERESTING to say. Sure the hardcore fans love him, but he will never appeal to the casual fan.


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

he got the real fighting spirit!
hope soon he will get a chance to beat silva


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Stann is a solid 7/10 fighter in all areas of the game, but he isn't a 10/10 fighter any where. He isn't truly great at one thing. In order to be a champion you need to have that one thing that you're much better than every one else at.

I don't like the way he's been marketed as the all american war hero either, I think it's all a bit cringe worthy tbh. He does seem like a genuinely nice person though and I enjoy watching him fight.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

If he keeps improving (which is possible) then perhaps... but at this current stage, the UFC is really starting to lay it on thick with the promoting of him... but business is business, so I get it.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

kaza26 said:


> he got the real fighting spirit!
> hope soon he will get a chance to beat silva


I'm sure no one wants to see their hero get shit on by Silva. If he can beat someone like Bisping or Okami, then he deserves a shot, but he doesn't deserve to be in the same ring as Silva right now.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sonnen, Anderson and Vitor would all beat him. Other than that i see him steamrolling the rest of the division. 

I was watching the fights in a bar with quite a few people who hadnt heard of Stann, or had maybe only seen the Leben fight. When it was over, lots of people where saying the same thing - 'Brian Stann is for real!'. 

I agree, he has a lot of potential. I wish him the best and hope to see him back in action soon. I'd particularly love to see him smash Bisping, but obviously he is tied up for the duration with TUF.


----------



## BigDaddy13 (Apr 8, 2007)

limba said:


> Stann is one of the few that made a drop in weight classes - 205 -> 185, but doesn't look like he's suuffering from that at all.
> 
> He managed to keep his power and that's a big plus for him.
> I would say that is one of his biggest weapons: his power.
> ...


Well said!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I think the UFC does a fantastic job with Stann right now, but they should not overlook his skills. 

He's a top 10 guy I think, but he won't be able to beat a top 5 guy in my mind. Bisping would be a cool fight I think..


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I also would like to see him fight Bisping...very marketable fight...would be even better if it were after a TUF season...but it won't happen unfortunately.

Stann is definitely improving fast, and he will be a contender in the near future for sure.

I see him smash Bisping along with the rest of the division, except for Okami and Sonnen (not sure what to think of Vitor at 185)...

However, I do see him get humiliated by Silva once he gets his shot...

Lastly, although I like the fact that he doesn't talk trash, I am kinda annoyed by the whole "America Hero" stuff...but I understand how it might appeal to the US fans...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

amazing how many people but him on Bisping's level already, at least in the title race anyway which is how it could be if the fight ever happened, lets be real Bisping has done far more the the UFC LHW division, had a much more successful LHW run as well, than Stann, just another fcuk you to working for your place as the hype train roles up again.

A fair place in that division for him right now would be to face Palhares, then see how that sh1t works out, then see if him or Palhares is the low ranked talent in that division ready to move up to the big fights instead of him, but you know we will never see that fight, but we all know they would never risk one of there hype boys in a fight like that, we all know this hype up trick we have seen it before, the UFC is ******* Bull Sh1t.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> amazing how many people but him on Bisping's level already, at least in the title race anyway which is how it could be if the fight ever happened, lets be real Bisping has done far more the the UFC LHW division, had a much more successful LHW run as well, than Stann, just another fcuk you to working for your place as the hype train roles up again.
> 
> *A fair place in that division for him right now woudl be to face Palhares, that see how that sh1t works out, but know you know they would never risk one of there hype boys in a fight like that*.


how about we finally do that with Bisping??

will he ever fight a top 5er again..?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> how about we finally do that with Bisping??
> 
> will he ever fight a top 5er again..?


YOu can't blame Bisping that the Match making in the UFC is a joke or Stann for that reason, as for your top 5 theory, does that include Nate btw what a joke lol, anyway I bet Stann does not have to wait for countless wins in the UFC to get his big name.

**** it give him Bisping, would be a good fight anyway and Bisping would probably just crush him anyway, unless it comes down to another who is the fans favorite fighter decision.

Its just a piss take what guys like Bisping and Palhares, who is the sleeping giant in that division btw, have to do to get in line for the big names and journey to the title, to what an American like Stann has to do.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

im also not really into the whole american hero thing, BUT i am into brian stann.....ok...that came out wrong...

anyway, american hero aside, this guy is awesome, he really does say the best things, hes very humble and i like listening to him talk, he has impressed me in and out of the octagon

i think he does have potential to be a superstar like randy or GSP, you dont have to talk smack to be a superstar, i think he has charisma, has awesome fights, and just simply everything going for him

he could easily become the next captain america (as some1 posted a thread about him being the next captain america a while ago)

i think just like he said, in 2 years he will be a dangerous guy...he has legit power, seems like he touches and you go down, his striking is coming along well, he just needs that wrestling now, wich i think he can pick up well

him vs bisping would be interesting, yes bisping is ahead in rankings but bisping isnt fighting the competition stann is, sorry but leben and santiago are more impressive than bispings last wins, hell he lost to wandy (yes...he did)

i think he would wreck bisping, bisping has better striking but stann would TKO him IMO

EDIT: though i do consider bisping a tough fight, ppl really underrated him, he is easily a top 10 guy, closer to top 5 than 10...though he still needs to prove himself more, just like stann...who has bisping beat? until he beats maia, okami, palhares (actually palhares is below him in rankings but i think he would wreck bisping, he will be a top guy) belfort, hell even santiago...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> im also not really into the whole american hero thing, BUT i am into brian stann.....ok...that came out wrong...
> 
> anyway, american hero aside, this guy is awesome, he really does say the best things, hes very humble and i like listening to him talk, he has impressed me in and out of the octagon
> 
> ...


Are you fcuking real, wooo he beat Leban yea so did fcuking Bisping, in fact Bisping beat a roided up version of Leban years back, but you know when Bisping beats Leban, Leban is just another stat padding 3rd rate mug, when Stann beats him Leban becomes like the most dangerous opponent out there and a huge win.

As for the Wandy decision, maybe if you only score the last 30 seconds of each round you score a Wandy win, but thats the only way, but of course no one with Wandy love and Bisping Hate, which is no small number of fans wants to even begin to hear or accept the truth.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> YOu can't blame Bisping that the Match making in the UFC is a joke or Stann for that reason, as for your top 5 theory, does that include Nate btw what a joke lol, anyway I bet Stann does not have to wait for countless wins in the UFC to get his big name.
> 
> **** it give him Bisping, would be a good fight anyway and Bisping would probably just crush him anyway, unless it comes down to another who is the fans favorite fighter decision.
> 
> *Its just a piss take what guys like Bisping and Palhares, who is the sleeping giant in that division btw, have to do to get in line for the big names and journey to the title, *to what an American like Stann has to do.


Fight each other would be an option!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Fight each other would be an option!


Your right Bobby fighting in this case is the Answer :thumb02:

Just who is the question, doe she get fasted tracked into the title race, which Bisping is unquestionably in, in fact if Okami is No.1 contender then Bisping is next in line no question since they both run very very very close both UFC and MMA career wise records.


So do you give Stann the golden Couture and Brock Ticket to skip the division and go straight for the juice, or do you have him prove that he is the man who deserve to move foreword with the hype against the other real talented fighter in the division.

To he fair its Palhares been screwed and who I feel for with moves like this, they will track Stann forward by with the golden hype ticked while Palhares is left crunching opponents on the prelims watching Stann a man he would crush take the fights that should be his if only the UFC did was fair and made then fight for it.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Are you fcuking real, wooo he beat Leban yea so did fcuking Bisping, in fact Bisping beat a roided up version of Leban years back, but you know when Bisping beats Leban, Leban is just another stat padding 3rd rate mug, when Stann beats him Leban becomes like the most dangerous opponent out there and a huge win.
> 
> As for the Wandy decision, maybe if you only score the last 30 seconds of each round you score a Wandy win, but thats the only way, but of course no one with Wandy love and Bisping Hate, which is no small number of fans wants to even begin to hear or accept the truth.


lol true, forgot about that...though leben was doing very well when he was going to fight against stann, dont remember how well he was against bisping

but the guy had just beaten simpson and sexyama in what? 2 weeks? that was impressive, seemed like a new leben, and stand went in there and stopped him in the first, something bisping couldnt do

and i still think santiago was a great win for him, santiago would give bisping a hell of a fight and i think it would be a close one, the way stann stopped him was very impressive also

and in the wandy fight ive watched it 3 times, i really think wandy won, sure you might think i hate bisping (i dont) and love wandy (i do lol) but wandy won that fight, he was the agressor, he had knockdowns, and he landed the more significant strikers in all 3 rounds and during the rounds, not just in the last 30 seconds, and if the round is close, the last 30 seconds is the most important part

who has bisping beat as of late? rivera? im not saying hes a bad fighter, i just said i think hes a solid top 10, and i dont think it would be a lock for stann if they fought, i just think he hasnt been proven to be a top 5 guy, just like stann

yes he is more proven than stann, but stann has been more impressive, and if they were to meet i would put my money on stann, not because bisping is bad, but because stann looks better, his striking isnt as good but bisping doesnt have the power to stop stann

if bisping were to mix up his wrestling then he would have a much better chance, but for some reason he doesnt mix it up enough, and 3 rounds trying to get a UD is a lot of time for stann to catch him


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> A fair place in that division for him right now would be to face Palhares, then see how that sh1t works out, then see if him or Palhares is the low ranked talent in that division ready to move up to the big fights instead of him,





BobbyCooper said:


> how about we finally do that with Bisping??


:thumbsup:

Beat me to it Cooper! :laugh:
I was thinking the same. And i've said this a long time ago, sometimes in march i believe, right after Palhares defeated Branch.

The thing is: imo Bisping is higher ranked than Stann, because he has more fights in hte UFC.
Bisping is 11-3 in the UFC, but his recent opponents are what's keeping him from being considered a REAL top contender imo.

- Rivera is not a TOP 10 MW
- Akiyama same thing
- Dan Miller is just a gatekeeper
- Dennis Kang is irrelevant - not even a top 30 MW in the whole MMA rankings picture

And then, there are his losses against Wanderlei and ... of course, Henderson.

I don't hate Bisping, he's on my "just watch him fight" list - but if we're digging deeper, looking at the guys he beat, we're gonna find the likes of:

- Chris Leben - possibly his biggest win EVER
- Jason Day - irrelevant
- Charles McCarthy - people haven't even heard of him...:confused02: ---> (googles _Charles McCarthy_)

And this first wins in the UFC: Schafer, Sinosic and Hamill.

Conclusion: he has a lot of wins (quantity), but the level of opponents he beat is pretty weak.

He lost against all the big names he's faced.

That's the truth.

And if you look at the current MW division and the fighters he hasn't faced, it's hard (near impossible) to imagine he is close to a title shot:
- Okami
- Sonnen
- Maia
- Munoz
- Palhares
- Belfort
- Stann
- Marquardt (when he was a MW)

I don't understand why the UFC hasn't matched up Bisping against one of the above presented list. It's beyond me, tbh.

And there are some other names out there: Belcher, Lawlor, Simpson, McGee, Noke.

Stann didn't have a great run at LHW, but he looks awesome at MW: 3 fights, 3 stoppages.
- Santiago is ahead of Rivera in any rankings.
- Leben: the last (and only) fighter to destroy Leben like that was...Anderson Silva. 
- Massenzio isn't a top fighter, but Stann hadled him well

End conclusion: Stann isn't far behind Bisping, in terms of rankings. 

Honestly i would have loved to see them fight, but i will settle for Mayhem vs Bisping.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

to be on the rise and then fall is the story of Leban's career, was the same when he lost to Bisping, no different now so they can call him an improved Leban all they like if they want to feed there own love for Stann, but the truth Leban had been stopped before and he will be stopped again, so its a good but nothing that credits putting you up against the guy leading the race for the next available title shot.

yea you can use your hype names all you like, its what the UFC hype machine runs and thrives on, "no you cant be a top fighter because we have these guys we hyped up as the best fighters" you only need to look at HW rankings to see it at its most disturbed, and people saying "no you can;t be No.1 if you win the GP because we have Cain still", yea like fcuk, so are you trying to tell me that if the UFC run a GP they could have the No.1 HW or could I turn round and say "no you cant be No.1 because you don't have Fedor or Reem".

Fcuk that the so exclusively protected names of choice by the UFC that prove your worthy is is one branch, Bisping climbed another branch but it does make it any less worthy. Your branch has had more than its fair share of contenders try and fail to take the belt from Silva, don't you think its time to give this other Branch a try?


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> to be on the rise and then fall is the story of Leban's career, was the same when he lost to Bisping, no different now so they can call him an improved Leban all they like if they want to feed there own love for Stann, but the truth Leban had been stopped before and he will be stopped again, so its a good but nothing that credits putting you up against the guy leading the race for the next available title shot.


well that i agree with, no doubt bisping deserves some1 higher up, though stann is getting there

but for some reason UFC doesnt give bisping the big fights, my guess is either they want to protect him or they dont like him...and seeing as though he has gotten undeserved main events i think they want to protect him

either give him a top guy like maia or give him a great up and comer like stann or munoz, stop feeding him these ''easy'' fights


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well at the end of the day around the same time that Silva fights Okmai, Bisping will be fighting Miller so aside from screwing Mayhem out of his place on TUF or his fight after with Bisping, Stann vs Bisping is not going to happen.

And if Silva retains the belt and Bisping beats Miller, then who is going to be fighting Silva next, it would take a deep deep river of BS to claim its not Bispings turn, so again Bisping vs Stann is not really available.

But knowing Bispings luck that will be the day GSP mans up and goes up to fight Silva for the belt, leaving Bisping time and good argument to need another fight, during which time Stann will have another fight also against god knows who to pipe him up and if he wins and all the American love then just maybe who knows.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> to be on the rise and then fall is the story of Leban's career, was the same when he lost to Bisping, no different now so they can call him an improved Leban all they like if they want to feed there own love for Stann, but the truth Leban had been stopped before and he will be stopped again, so its a good but nothing that credits putting you up against the guy leading the race for the next available title shot.
> 
> yea you can use your hype names all you like, its what the UFC hype machine runs and thrives on, "no you cant be a top fighter because we have these guys we hyped up as the best fighters" you only need to look at HW rankings to see it at its most disturbed, and people saying "no you can;t be No.1 if you win the GP because we have Cain still", yea like fcuk, so are you trying to tell me that if the UFC run a GP they could have the No.1 HW or could I turn round and say "no you cant be No.1 because you don't have Fedor or Reem".
> 
> Fcuk that the so exclusively protected names of choice by the UFC that prove your worthy is is one branch, Bisping climbed another branch but it does make it any less worthy. Your branch has had more than its fair share of contenders try and fail to take the belt from Silva, don't you think its time to give this other Branch a try?


Don't bring the HW division into this.
That division is just WEAK. There aren't a lot of quality HWs in the UFC, so that you can really say what level certain fighters have reached atm.

They desperately need the SF heavyweights, in order to add credibility to that belt.

The MW division on the other hand is pretty tough.
You don't really have many reasons to look outside the UFC, to find A+ quality fighters: Jacare, Lombard, Kennedy...

Like i've said: so many tough fighters in the MW division. 

I just don't get it why Bisping isn't fighting Maia, but he's fighting Rivera.
Why he isn't fighting Palhares, but he's fighting Kang.

etc



ACTAFOOL said:


> well that i agree with, no doubt bisping deserves some1 higher up, though stann is getting there
> 
> but for some reason UFC doesnt give bisping the big fights, my guess is either they want to protect him or they dont like him...and seeing as though he has gotten undeserved main events i think they want to *protect* him
> 
> either give him a top guy like maia or give him a great up and comer like stann or munoz, stop feeding him these ''easy'' fights


Agreed.



KillerShark1985 said:


> And if Silva retains the belt and Bisping beats Miller, then who is going to be fighting Silva next, it would take a deep deep river of BS to claim its not Bispings turn, so again Bisping vs Stann is not really available.


It could be Munoz, if he beats Maia.
Hw would be 6-1/3-0 - only loss coming against Okami (split) + the thing with TUF Phillipines...having a phillipino fight for a UFC title. Would fit in perfectly.

If it's not Munoz, it could be Bisping. Why not?!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Superstardom? lol Yea right. He never has anything actually INTERESTING to say. Sure the hardcore fans love him, but he will never appeal to the casual fan.


:laugh:

He's a big, good looking white guy who knocks people out and was a former marine.

The only reason he isn't a big star is because he's been fighting his way off undercards and has had little hype and promotion behind him.


As for his skills, he could probably be a top 8, top 7 guy, maybe top 5, because the division isn't very strong. That said, he'd knock the **** out of Bisping.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> :laugh:
> 
> He's a big, good looking white guy who knocks people out and was a former marine.
> 
> ...


You know so many people say that about so many fighter and so many fighters say they are going to do that, yet so few pull through and deliver on that promis, Henderson is the member of that club and I would still back Bisping in a rematch, so all this talk about who is and would knock the fcuk out of Bisping is just nothing more than talk with no substance to back it up with, Bisping has rained down beatings on so many fighters yet still Dan Henderson stands alone as been the only man to enjoy that honor.

In fact fcuk it when I think about it I really wanna see this fight, fcuk Mayhem they want to make Stann a star give him the TUF role and the Bisping fight, Bisping movement is so much better and his striking is so much more technically better than he would probably own Stann anyway, it would probably just be Rivera all over again, Stann for been such a symbol of the USA would not even have the wrestling advantage over the Brit, could be the only reason we wont get this fight any time soon is because Bising will tear that future superstar apart before he even gets over the first hurdle.

I hope they do this in fact, seriously fcuk Mayhem whats the point he was a Sonnen repalcement anyway, and besides who gives a fcuk about Mayhem vs Bisping seriously so why don't Dana do his fcuking job and deliver on his promise and give us the fights we the fans want to see, because Mayhem vs Bisping is certainly not one of those fights yet it seems Bisping vs Stann is.

Mayhem can have the consolation prise of been fed to Palhares instead fcuk him seriously, thats beast needs feeding for later because he is coming up no matter if the UFC likes it or not.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> :laugh:
> 
> *He's a big, good looking white guy* who knocks people out and was a former marine.
> 
> ...


Easy, Tiger.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> You know so many people say that about so many fighter and so many fighters say they are going to do that, yet so few pull through and deliver on that promis, Henderson is the member of that club and I would still back Bisping in a rematch, so all this talk about who is and would knock the fcuk out of Bisping is just nothing more than talk with no substance to back it up with, Bisping has rained down beatings on so many fighters yet still Dan Henderson stands alone as been the only man to enjoy that honor.
> 
> In fact fcuk it when I think about it I really wanna see this fight, fcuk Mayhem they want to make Stann a star give him the TUF role and the Bisping fight, Bisping movement is so much better and his striking is so much more technically better than he would probably own Stann it would probably be Rivera all over again, Stann for been such a symbol of the USA would not even have the wrestling advantage over the Brit, could be the only reason we wont get this fight ay time soon is because Bising will tear that future superstar apart because he even gets over the first hurdle.


Just curious why would you back Bisping in a rematch with Henderson? He got absolutely destroyed in that fight. There is nothing anywhere to indicate the rematch would not go the exact same way.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Easy, Tiger.


I'm not sure if that was supposed to be some type of gay stab or what, but if you don't think those things factor into marketability, you are out of your mind.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I'm not sure if that was supposed to be some type of gay stab or what, but if you don't think those things factor into marketability, you are out of your mind.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike28 said:


> Just curious why would you back Bisping in a rematch with Henderson? He got absolutely destroyed in that fight. There is nothing anywhere to indicate the rematch would not go the exact same way.


He was over confident going into that fight and under estimated Hendo which was obviously a huge mistake, without question Bisping was a round up going into the second so you can't honestly say he was completely owned, but then he got cocky and thought he could tease Hendo and start dancing round into his power hand discarding everything his corner was telling him, and obviously the rest is history.

But in a rematch I think he would take it alot more seriously and give Hendo the respect he deserves and actually stick to a game plan that was designed to go 3 rounds and use his movement, speed and cardio to lead him to victory. He has the tools to do it, in reality Bisping is a very bad stylistic opponent for Hendo, guys like Leban and Stann are much more tailored to get caught on Hendo's highlight reel, where as Bisping of all people has the speed and movement to be able to avoid it, he just let himself get stupid the first time and paid for it big time.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Like Mceever said I cringe at the war hero marketing but he seems like a nice enough guy for me to like him anyway.
As far as his skill goes he has potential but I havnt seen anything truly impressive yet except his power.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

they can make him a star, but I still remember when he was KO'ed by Steve Cantwell.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Brian Stann all the way, Bisping would get trounced. In my opinion Bisping doesn't have any noteworthy win over any top contender in the UFC. Hamill beat him, still don't know what the judges were smoking that night.

Stann improves with each outing and has great power, Stann by TKO.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

I really want to see this guy against the Alan Belchers and Akiyamas that the ufc has to offer. I mean, his past couple of fights hes made look EASY. and I am a huge fan of his. Id like to see him take on the loser of the Bisping vs Mayhem fight and I think he would have a chance in both. Just my opinion tho.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HexRei said:


> they can make him a star, but I still remember when he was KO'ed by Steve Cantwell.


And I remember when gas was .40/gallon.
Memories are good. Hold onto them as long as you can. 

Whether they are relevant to anything or not.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> And I remember when gas was .40/gallon.


LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> And I remember when gas was .40/gallon.
> Memories are good. Hold onto them as long as you can.
> 
> Whether they are relevant to anything or not.


Frankly, I'd rather remember the reality of a fighter's career, not get caught up in hype because they beat a couple of mediocre fighters and are the key figure in a military-corporate marketing partnership.

Stann hasn't done much to show me that any stardom he attains is going to be meaningful, aside from the soldier storyline drawing a specific demographic.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

You can't forget that Stann won the trilogy against Cantwell. He beat him so easily in their first fight. I'm sure he wasn't expecting such a challenge in the rematch. Of course that is his fault if he was unprepared. In their third fight, Stann did come prepared and pulled out the victory.

I'm not completely sold on him yet, but the dude has skills and he is a force at 185. I'm not going to hold against him a fight that happened 3 years ago in a higher weight class which he avenged.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hex I noticed your favorite fighter is Rampage. He's ok I guess. You can be a fan of his if you want and they can hype him up all they want but I remember when Marvin Eastman beat his ass. And I remember when a 180lb sakuraba made him tap like a bitch. 

So I guess the reality of his career kinda sucks.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Hex I noticed your favorite fighter is Rampage. He's ok I guess. You can be a fan of his if you want and they can hype him up all they want but I remember when Marvin Eastman beat his ass. And I remember when a 180lb sakuraba made him tap like a bitch.
> 
> So I guess the reality of his career kinda sucks.


hahahaha. that entry is still there from when i started this account. rampage is far from my favorite fighter now  i still like him though. probably should update that.

even so, page has accomplished a lot more than stann. longer career, for sure, but that's why I very specifically said that stann hasn't showed me anything to suggest justified stardom yet (once again, aside from his military promotional ties, which are definitely a boost to his fanbase). it's not like i have it out for the guy, if he beats some top contenders, hell ya.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Hex I noticed your favorite fighter is Rampage. He's ok I guess. You can be a fan of his if you want and they can hype him up all they want but I remember when Marvin Eastman beat his ass. And I remember when a 180lb sakuraba made him tap like a bitch.
> 
> So I guess the reality of his career kinda sucks.


Rampage proved himself after that loss, beating a string of great fighter's in the sport. Stann has yet to prove any thing.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Tim Kenedy must be looking at this with a bit of envy, its sure different the way the two have developed under different management while having similar back stories.


----------



## Bobby Wheeler (Jun 4, 2011)

The only people I would pick over Stann right now is Okami, Silva, and Sonnen.Think he could probably put it on Bisping too if the fight is outside of England.Not sure about Vitor, or guys like Souza and Lombard who are not in the UFC right now, but could be in the next few years.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He's a good guy, but the problem was always wrestlers.

Losses to the following in LHW.

- The Polish Experiment
- Phil Davis

He fought against an undersized MW in Leben. Jorge's chin is suspect. Mind you both are very credible fighters and his finish solidifies him as a rising star. But we have to see him vs Alan Belcher, Demian Maia, Nate if he stuck around in MW, Chael, then against Vitor Belfort. 

All in all I think he's an exciting fighter with a great backstory. Only time will tell though...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (Jun 4, 2011)

Id like to see Stann do well, i doubt he'll ever be the champion though, but hopefully a solid contender, he wont ever real the level of the likes of Silva, etc but could put up a decent fight in a few years. He is marketable to an extent, but i dont think he will appeal to the casual fans. I dont really buy into the whole American Hero thing but he does come across as an undeniably nice guy who you cant dislike.

Id love to see him demolish Bisping in a year or so though.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> He's a good guy, but the problem was always wrestlers.
> 
> Losses to the following in LHW.
> 
> ...


The thing with Davis and Kristof is they aren't really LHW's they are HW's, this is Stann's true weight class. I believe all the other large MW's can beat him but I expect him to be a top ten fighter for quite a while.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I see some people are put off by the whole marketing angle and I don't really blame you. I also don't doubt that Dana will push it and milk it all that he thinks he can.

However, I don't think people should hold it against Stann. He's real and he's playing that game with a purpose.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Gotta love the "I'll reach my peak in two years" talk. By then Anderson Silva would most likely be retired, or on a serious decline. I like Stann seems like a cool guy, but MW is a weak division with the title holder the best p4p fighter. Why not win the glory?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Soakked said:


> Gotta love the "I'll reach my peak in two years" talk. By then Anderson Silva would most likely be retired, or on a serious decline. I like Stann seems like a cool guy, but MW is a weak division with the title holder the best p4p fighter. Why not win the glory?


he would get demolished by silva right now. im not sure if he'll ever be good enough to beat today's silva.


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

It won't be long until we start seeing hybrid wrestling super fighters in the middleweight division. Only a matter of time that the least talented division in fight sports catches up to the others. Once this happens, Stann's days are numbered. No way he beats an elite wrestler.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

It's funny that I see people getting annoyed that he's portrayed as a hero. It might part of a UFC marketing tool but there is no doubt he is a hero. I bet if you ask the folks that fought with him in his unit that they would say the same. He didn't just go to war and became a veteran, he got the Silver Star for a reason. They don't give those away like candy.

No matter what he achieves in the UFC is nothing compared to the lives he saved in his platoon.


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

Stann beats bisping 9 out of 10 times. People who give bisping a chance in hell are stupid. When bisping feels stans power he's gonna fold and he's not gonna be able to take Stan down. KO or decision win for Stan. As far as stan being a force in MW if he gets a title shot he's going to sleep agianst silva just like every striker who fights him. Vitor probably KOs him too because of his speed. Okami probably beats him by decision to by decision if he gets him down. Don't know enough about stans grappling ability to make a clear assessment of that fight though. Bottom line is Stan is a very decent powerful striker though, definatly will be a force at MW.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I see some people are put off by the whole marketing angle and I don't really blame you. I also don't doubt that Dana will push it and milk it all that he thinks he can.
> 
> However, I don't think people should hold it against Stann. He's real and he's playing that game with a purpose.


Oh my, your sig quote had me laughing out loud. Classic Simpson's man, classic.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The future is definitely looking bright for him. The marketability he possesses doesn't hurt either.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

John8204 said:


> The thing with Davis and Kristof is they aren't really LHW's they are HW's, this is Stann's true weight class. I believe all the other large MW's can beat him but I expect him to be a top ten fighter for quite a while.


Yah Kristoff did cut down didn't he. That was a sad fight. He basically took Stann down and manhandled em with a Kimura. 

I actually didn't know Davis fought at HW... He seems like a typical LHW.

Brian poses a huge threat in the MW division because he possess raw power. I gotta see him vs Allan Belcher. Even Cote would have been interesting. Basically strikers/brawlers with strong chins. I'm pretty surprised how badly he beat Leben. The only other time was with Anderson Silva. 

I have a feeling they're going to hand feed him another striker then fight winner of Bisping/Miller or Vitor. If he wins against Vitor then he's legit. I'd be LOLZing against Bisping cuz the odd makers will probably put Stann as the underdog. 

Can't believe Nate is going down to 170lbs. He's in no man's land. I have a feeling fighters are staying out of "The Spiders" and "Bones" way for that matter...lolz!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Yah Kristoff did cut down didn't he. That was a sad fight. He basically took Stann down and manhandled em with a Kimura.
> 
> I actually didn't know Davis fought at HW... He seems like a typical LHW.
> 
> ...


Phil's 6'2, for a wrestler that's crazy big for a LHW, he never fought at HW but he should.


----------



## A Rich Ace (May 1, 2008)

*A Lot of Potential*

Brian Stann is a growingly discipline fighter with a goal. He is clearly an up and coming presence and his humble attitude and willingness to learn, I could easily see him resembling Rich Franklin in his prime. He's large for a MW, and has very heavy hands. He has a better chin than Rich ever did. With some better wrestling and training in submission defense, I could easily see Stann becoming what Rich Franklin was after losing his title, and that is the gatekeeper in the 185 division. No, on paper, Stann will never beat Anderson Silva, but if they ever fought, I would have hope in a man of his stature. Beating Silva definitely wouldn't be the most difficult thing he's acomplished in his life.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Coq de Combat said:


> I never really liked the way he has been promoted. I guess I just don't fall for the whole "All American War Hero" thing they're doing. But I can't look past his fighting abilities. He'll probably end up being a good contender sooner or later.


this, I think DW/Zuffa are trying too hard on this one

and all in all, I don't see him getting a W against AS, the road is still long to the #1 contender spot

the "fame" of the guy looks "artificial"


----------

